# New or used Roland GX-24?



## gabriela (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, there!
I am new 

I want to start making some transfers on t-shirts and some other fabrics. I have seen on this forum that the one of the best devices to do this is the Roland GX-24 cutter. I even watched it work on youtube.

I know it is expensive, so I was thinking of buying a used one... are there many problems with this later on?

Which one do you recommend the best?

Thanks!


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I just had to make the same descision, and I chose new. 
Imprintables warehouse gives 4 years of warranty, so thats hard to beat buying on craigslist. 
Although Roland {and graphtec, summa, basically name brand cutters} are reliable, the vibe I was getting was that vinyl cutters on a whole do have a certain life span. 

My two cents, im no pro, but I went with new, and am comfortable with that. 

Cheers!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I got mine from imprintables.com 
Ask for Josh, tell him you are a member here for special pricing.

Don't look at the machine as 'expensive'. Look at it as a quality tool to make money. 

Mine paid for it self in a short amount of time because I had a plan to use it in it's sweet spot- custom, low volume T-shirts and cross selling signs and vehicle lettering to a few of my regular customers. (Outdoor vinyl pays very well)

Do your homework before you spend any money and you will make a good decision that right for you.


----------



## gabriela (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Although I own a JSI Cutter which is a low cost cutter/plotter I got it used at a great price. I just took on a large job that will be bringing in continuous orders and I told my wife if this equipment fails the next one is going to be a Roland from Imprintables.. My machine is so noisy I can't talk on the phone in the same room and I am almost deaf.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I would say if you can get a really good price on a used cutter then go for it. Otherwise buying new often comes with extra goodies like a starter kit to practice with. 

In either case, if you are in the USA you can have the government pay for part of it via section 179 depreciation in the year you purchased it. That is kind of a built in discount!


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

gx 24 is the way to go its well worth the money........


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

gx 24 is the way to go its well worth the money go new only ........


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Edwin...the GX24 IS a good cutter but not the cadillac of cutters..My problem with the GX24 is the limited downforce of 250g...

BTW is thread is over 2 1/2 years old...but still valid


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

you can set the force from the panel also
from the blade holder


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the max force is still just 250... this is from the spec sheet from Roland
Power: Max down force of 250 grams 

still a good unit...just a bit on weak side for heavy material cutting


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

And no body has mentioned a better and slighty cheaper alternative which is the Graphtec cutters.


----------



## kollide762 (Dec 12, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> the max force is still just 250... this is from the spec sheet from Roland
> Power: Max down force of 250 grams
> 
> still a good unit...just a bit on weak side for heavy material cutting


What type of "heavy material" would you be referring to? I am also debating on a cutter.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Ford or Chevy right? Roland GX-24 has it's advantages, Graphtec has its. 

The Roland is a strong choice among apparel decorators, lots of users and support materials.
The Graphtec is not quite as popular, but as Charles points out, doesn't mean it doesn't have its advantages. Roland might just have a stronger user base and marketing.

Most folks are using the cutters for sign vinyl and apparel films. In all scenarios, the GX-24 will cut what you need it to as will the Graphtec.

IF you get into sandblast material for cutting rhinestone templates then you are getting into extra thickness. I have cut this with the GX-24 so I'm ignorant to it if there is a type that 250 grams of downforce won't handle?

As far as using the cutter for twill, the GX-24 does the job. I would presume that the Graphtec does as well.

I think at the end of the day, it comes down to making a decision based on a unit that you can feel comfortable with operating and getting support on when needed. Either cutter provides plenty of opportunity for ROI, so just get in the game Eventually you may have one of each!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

how will does the auto reg mark reading work on the gx-24 ?


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Can the GX-24 be setup using wireless?

The problem we have if we decide to go with one is space, the only location we have space is in the room next door and it's not ideal working off a laptop all the time, especially with big design work.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

No wireless.
USB or serial


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

bungy said:


> No wireless.
> USB or serial


Would I be able to hook it up to a wireless print server and connect to through my router?

Would it cause problems with the RIP?


----------

